# As of now, my pet family!



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

^ This here is Links. I found her at a week or two old on Sept 21, 2011. When I found her she was severely underweight, malnourished and dehydrated. Just two days after having her she became very ill, so I sold most of my belongings I could part with to bring her to the vet. Because there is a huge feral cat problem in my city and her mother was a feral, my kitten was diagnosed with Feline Herpes. 
She also does not have a tail, which was chewed off at birth and she's left with a crooked and curled nub only 1/4th of a normal length.

She was bottle fed for 5 - 6 weeks, and was on medication for her symptoms from her feline herpes. She was given a 50/50 chance on survival. 
Links is 5 - 6 months old today. 








^ Nioh, Nitrous's daughter. She's a Border Collie / Whippet / Shepherd Lab mix.
She's smart, and walks off leash better than on one. She is a huge suck. She's calm, and a little shy but warms up quickly.
Born Nov 3rd, 2009.








^ Nitrous is my silly Whippet / Shepherd Lab mix. She was born Nov 30, 2006.
Nitrous is extremely hyper, silly, and a leech for attention. She's protective, and when she's not jumping all over she's a huge couch potato - she even groans when you try to move her while she's sleeping.








^Bungie is a Grey (Normal) Cockatiel. (Spring 2002)
He's a retired breeder as of 2009. He fathered my favourite cockatiel, Cody, who passed a few years ago due to sudden illness. He's a quirky bird, and loves music. A lot. He whistles, and even dances (which is adorable). He can be crabby. Did I mention he loves showers?

The other bird in the picture is Peawea (Spring 2007), who I lost in Oct 2011 (may she rest peacefully), and I miss her very much. She was a Parrotlet. She was my first special needs bird, in which I had adopted many after her. I bought her from a bad breeding situation where the man had over 100 birds, and her beak was underbitten(?) and severely overgrown.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

You have a lovely group! Did the kitty fully recover then?


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinsey said:


> You have a lovely group! Did the kitty fully recover then?


Yup. She still gets watery / goopy eyes from time to time and wheezes, but she's dandy. She's keeping my foot warm as I type this. Lol.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

^ Picture I took just now, today. You can see her tail, lol.









^ failed attempt. But you get a good snap shot of the food we feed our cats. There's two other cats in my home (living with the folks, still).


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl! Reminds me of my kitty, who is also a calico.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinsey said:


> She is a beautiful girl! Reminds me of my kitty, who is also a calico.


She's actually a tortoiseshell. !


----------



## ChelseaMorning (Feb 28, 2012)

Awww!!! What a wonderful fur family!!

I have a kitty who I rescued under similar conditions in 2006. She is fat and sassy now, and she uses her eye herpes goop to wake me up in the morning by wiping it all over my face.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

ChelseaMorning said:


> Awww!!! What a wonderful fur family!!
> 
> I have a kitty who I rescued under similar conditions in 2006. She is fat and sassy now, and she uses her eye herpes goop to wake me up in the morning by wiping it all over my face.


Man, I'm glad Links doesn't do that. LOL! 
I clean her eyes constantly, her condition is actually really good. 
But I've read up that some cats have it worse than others.
I'm glad you rescued a little kitty too. They need it. <3


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

We call my cat a tortishell calico. That's what I meant, haha. :3

This is my girl-
http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/428580_2781326815876_1339352162_32258839_676642541_n.jpg

She was a shelter cat who nearly died right after we got her from something nasty she got at the shelter. They wouldn't pay for it. The other cat we got at the same time was sick too. D: Since then (she is now 9 years old!) she has been incredibly healthy, no issues at all. She probably wouldn't even be scared of the vet since she never needs to go.


----------



## PitterPatter (Feb 28, 2012)

Kinsey said:


> We call my cat a tortishell calico. That's what I meant, haha. :3
> 
> This is my girl-
> http://sphotos.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash4/428580_2781326815876_1339352162_32258839_676642541_n.jpg
> ...


The vet is always scary for kitties. </3
Yeah, she's just a torti, and beautiful markings. <3
I'm glad she's alright now though.

My Mom's cat, Seven, had thrown up worms and we rushed our cats to the vet. But after being there she needed more medicine because she caught a cold. :/


----------

